# Impromptu Presentation - any tips?



## emmt (29 Sep 2008)

I have an external interview coming up soon for a job and as part of it, I will have to give a presentation. 

I have no idea what the presentation is until I get there, but  will be given information concerning different sides of an argument, and then I have to analyse it and decide what course of action to follow.  I have 50mins to prepare and will then do a presentation based on my decision and the rationale behind it. I'll be provided with   paper, pens, highlighters and a calculator so looks like no powerpoint stuff. (which is good cos Im not au fait with powerpoint presentations)

I have NEVER given a presentation in my life and am dreading it. I'm reading up books on presentation skills, googling like a mad thing but if anyone has any good, common sense tips that'll stick in my mind on the day, I would really appreciate it. One friend said look at it like a recipe...pick out the ingredients, decide what the method will be and then present it on a nice plate. So, obviously I need a structure - beginning,middle and a good ending and have to really believe in what Im suggesting cos I have to defend it.

Its not for a fortnight yet but I am so nervous!


----------



## Caveat (29 Sep 2008)

How long does it have to be?


----------



## truthseeker (29 Sep 2008)

You need an intro, a discussion and a conclusion.

So take the side of the argument you are going to go with, introduce the ideas behind this argument, state why you are going with this side of it, explain why this is a good solution to whatever is up for discussion, look at pros and cons of your argument and highlight pros, conclude that for reasons given this is why you think its the best way forward.

Dont know how clear that is - if you could give an example subject I could elaborate a bit more.

How long is the presentation?

Best tip on presenting - keep making eye contact with everyone so they feel youre speaking directly to them, dont waffle if you get stuck, deep breath and dont be afraid to pause, collect yourself, then continue.


----------



## NorfBank (29 Sep 2008)

Use bullet points and stick rigidly to them - stops you waffling.

Use the last 10 minutes of the 50 to go through your response especially if there is a time limit to your response.  Time flies when making a presentation so keep an eye on it.


----------



## emmt (29 Sep 2008)

I will have up to 15 minutes to make an uninterrupted oral presentation to the panel of two assessors outlining my 'decision' and the rationale behind it. I guess the 'up to' is to allow for someone who hasnt enough to say. I have no idea of what an example subject could be but I'm guessing it'll be a job simulation type thing where there are 2 sides to an argument and I have to outline a solution and propose how I plan to implement it.


----------



## emmt (29 Sep 2008)

These are exactly the type of tips I need - thank you all.

I will have up to 15 minutes to make an uninterrupted oral presentation to the panel of two assessors outlining my 'decision' and the rationale behind it. I guess the 'up to' is to allow for someone who hasnt enough to say. I have no idea of what an example subject could be but I'm guessing it'll be a job simulation type thing where there are 2 sides to an argument and I have to outline a solution and propose how I plan to implement it.


----------



## truthseeker (29 Sep 2008)

ok - taking job simulation type presentation.

make bullet points and follow along structure of:

What you want to do (intro)
Why you want to do it - reasons, pro's/con's (discussion)
How you are going to do it - method of implementation, problems you may encounter and how to solve them. (discussion)
Conclude why this is best way based on intro and discussion. (conclusion).


----------



## cinders (29 Sep 2008)

keep to the point, speak clearly, pace yourself (so you don't rush through the presentation in 5mins).  and remember to breath! 

Get some practise in - maybe take a newspaper article & practise reading it to pick out key points & prepare an argument around that. If you're nervous about speaking in front of people, ask a friend to act as an 'interviewer' & then practise delivering an argument. Public speaking is not something most of us look forward to, but you will be amazed at how quickly the time can pass. 

Will you be seated or standing for the presentation? It can make you feel more in control if you are standing & can help you project your voice. 

Best of luck with the interview.


----------



## emmt (29 Sep 2008)

I don't know if I'll be sitting or standing but I could be flat out by the end of it!

I'm going to work with truthseekers 4 step structure and prepare some arguments based on newspaper articles to get some practice.

I can feel my heart hammering in my chest when Im practicing in front of the mirror so I think maybe Bach's Rescue Remedy might also be in order!

Thanks again everyone. I'll let ye know how I get on!


----------



## PMU (29 Sep 2008)

truthseeker;714571
make bullet points and follow along structure of:
 
What you want to do (intro)
Why you want to do it - reasons said:
			
		

> These are very good points.  I also suggest:
> 
> Even if you haven’t got powerpoint, you could write your presentation on sheets of paper and use these are prompts.  Start your presentation by saying:  “[Hello, I’m Joe Bloggs and I’m here to talk to you about (subject of presentation )]”.    Then tell them the content of your presentation (in one sentence). [“In this presentation I’m going to cover ….[e.g. pros, cons and conclusions, i.e. three bullet points]”.  Then give your presentation logically structured.  Don’t mix concepts, so have key points of pro arguments on one sheet, key points of contra arguments on another, conclusion on another.  Each sheet should contain only simple bullet points you can use as anchors for you to talk about.   Difficult part this: Don’t read off the sheets, but look the assessors in the eye, and just use the sheets as prompts. As you only have 15 mins your presentation should fit on three / four sheets.   More than this and (unless  you know your subjct) there is a good risk you'll just waffle or the assessors will get bored. Then, when you are finished., thank the assessors and sum up by saying : [“In this presentation I covered ….(i.e. remind them of what you said].  Ask for questions at this point.  So the idea is: (a) tell them who you are; (b) tell them what you are going to talk about; (c) talk about it; (d) remind them of what you said and the conclusion.


----------



## mathepac (29 Sep 2008)

PMU said:


> ...So the idea is: (a) tell them who you are; (b) tell them what you are going to talk about; (c) talk about it; (d) remind them of what you said and the conclusion.


As a tutor of mine used to say

Tell them what you're going to tell them (INTRO)
Tell them (BODY)
Tell them what you've told them (WRAP)

Make it clear in your introduction if you will take questions mid-stream (not always a good idea, but interaction can be key to successful presentations). When in doubt throw a "In order to help with our time-management, my preference would be to take your questions at the end. Can we agree on that?" type sentence in the INTRO and a "Just before we conclude, can I help by clarifying any issues arising or answering any questions you might have?" type sentence in the WRAP.


----------

